# Why don't feminists fight for the most oppressed women in the world?



## Clementine (Dec 3, 2018)

This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.

Probably the same reason leftists don't call Muslims out on their other shit, like torturing and murdering gays, raping young boys and treating all women like shit.    Since Obama's reign, it's politically incorrect to say anything negative about Muslims.    They continue their plan to spread and multiply by introducing their sharia law to all countries they enter.   

Never mind that many women who escaped the evil grip of Islam have pleaded for people to stop looking the other way and dismissing the abuse as religious freedom.    Every time someone tries to speak up for these women, some liberal snaps at them and silences the discussion.    Show outrage at Muslim TV shows discussing the best ways for men to beat their wives and cries of Islamaphobia drown you out.   By the way, the suggestion for beating wives is to hit them hard enough to teach them a lesson but not hard enough to end up paying a medical bill.   This is their version of common sense.   These women had the misfortune of being born into a Muslim family and the only way they will ever be free is if they run away or until enough people speak out and Muslim males make changes.      Until then, young girls will suffer genital mutilation, abuse and oppression their entire lives.    Hey, it's the law in Muslim countries.    No rights.     And the left adores Linda Sarsour as she preaches the benefits of sharia law.   Yea, well, she's following orders the way she has been taught to do her whole life.    

Non-Muslim women are treated even worse since the Muslim males think they have a right to rape or abuse them.    In France, a Muslim rapist was let go because he didn't know any better because of his culture.    Yet, none of the idiots in Europe have the guts to lay down the law and tell all immigrants and refugees that they must respect the cultures and the laws of their host countries.     This issue has come up many times in Britain, Germany and France.    The leftists cried that it was rude and bigoted to tell people they can't rape anyone, can't shit in people's yards, can't scream and assault infidel women for not dressing appropriately, or assaulting people for coming too close to mosques.    A pregnant women in Britain was murdered because she walked too close to a mosque.   

Muslims go on sharia patrols in the areas they claim as their territory.     They demand that their sharia law trump all other laws.    That includes any rights women and children have.     Islam is more government than religion yet the left here defends them at every turn.     The fascist part of Islam must appeal to them.    Areas in Michigan are slowly turning into a third world Muslim countries.   Just recently, a Christian man was arrested for discussing his religion in public.    The two women he was talking to told police that they willingly engaged in the conversation and joined him at a table.    A third person overheard the discussion and called police.    This is what America is becoming.     In Muslim countries, it's illegal to talk about any religion other than Islam.   It's a crime to do so and now it's a crime in the Muslim-controlled parts of the U.S.   

"Are women oppressed in Muslim countries? What about in Islamic enclaves in the West? Are these places violating or fulfilling the Quran and Islamic law? Ayaan Hirsi Ali, an author and activist who was raised a devout Muslim, describes the human rights crisis of our time, asks why feminists in the West don't seem to care, and explains why immigration to the West from the Middle East means this issue matters more than ever."

Why Don't Feminists Fight for Muslim Women?


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 3, 2018)

I've been asking that question for many years. It seems the sad answer is Feminists care about themselves and their ability to assert their will and not so much about anyone else. If they did, they would be all over the Middle East and Africa at a minimum. The women there are treated worse than dogs, literally.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

I am old-------other than the women's suffrage movement which had its heyday in the early 1900s, it seems to me that "WOMEN's RIGHTS" 
got moving in the 1960s when I was alive.    IMCO the movement
attracted persons attracted to movements.   The most ACTIVE participants -
THEN AND NOW mostly included those who like to be  ""INVOLVED""---
in any damned thing that comes along


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 4, 2018)

Clementine said:


> This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> 
> Probably the same reason leftists don't call Muslims out on their other shit, like torturing and murdering gays, raping young boys and treating all women like shit.    Since Obama's reign, it's politically incorrect to say anything negative about Muslims.    They continue their plan to spread and multiply by introducing their sharia law to all countries they enter.
> 
> ...


Last time I asked I was told “ it’s too hard” and “ it wouldn’t matter anyway”.

So ...basically they don’t care and they are lazy.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> ...



it would not matter anyway-----it's a religion and its biggest proponents
are  WOMEN.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 4, 2018)

Because those women need to fend for themselves.  Trump seems to have no issues with human rights in those places, does he?? Or Jared.

Perhaps we have enough to worry about in the US, with the GOP judicial committee being staffed with old white codgers.

What is the GOP women doing about it??


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 4, 2018)

Clementine said:


> This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> 
> Probably the same reason leftists don't call Muslims out on their other shit, like torturing and murdering gays, raping young boys and treating all women like shit.    Since Obama's reign, it's politically incorrect to say anything negative about Muslims.    They continue their plan to spread and multiply by introducing their sharia law to all countries they enter.
> 
> ...



Feminists are largely Leftists. Leftists are blinded by any kind of "diversity". So Muslims speak "exotic" languages, wear "exotic" clothing and eat "exotic" food. That means Leftists go into fits of ecstasy about how "wonderful" it all is, and they're untouchable, no matter how awful they are to their women.

It really is that stupid, and that awful, modern Leftism/feminism. You almost have to lobotomize yourself to adhere to it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 4, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Because those women need to fend for themselves.  Trump seems to have no issues with human rights in those places, does he?? Or Jared.
> 
> Perhaps we have enough to worry about in the US, with the GOP judicial committee being staffed with old white codgers.
> 
> What is the GOP women doing about it??



Are you racist Penny? What's wrong with old white men? 

What's your stance on FGM even here in the US?


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 4, 2018)

Good question.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 4, 2018)

This is a ridiculous attempt at deflection. Feminists fight all misconduct and attacks against women. What people who ask the absurd question posed by the OP are saying is "why don't you go away and complain about Muslims and let us sick fuckers alone to get away with anything we want with regard to mistreating women of any and all faiths." No faith should be singled out as being more oppressive. It's a dodge for men of all other faiths to prevent their misbehavior from being noticed and confronted.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> This is a ridiculous attempt at deflection. Feminists fight all misconduct and attacks against women. What people who ask the absurd question posed by the OP are saying is "why don't you go away and complain about Muslims and let us sick fuckers alone to get away with anything we want with regard to mistreating women of any and all faiths." No faith should be singled out as being more oppressive. It's a dodge for men of all other faiths to prevent their misbehavior from being noticed and confronted.



Um, no, feminists don't. Feminists have taken Muslim women into the "women's marches" with seemingly little question as to how women are treated in Islam. And women are treated much worse in Islam, worldwide, than they are treated in Christianity. Honor killings, FGM, stonings, can't drive, work, walk without a man down the street.

I realize you are probably suffering from mental illness so I'm bracing myself for any personal attack with profanity you will launch at me as a result.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Because those women need to fend for themselves.  Trump seems to have no issues with human rights in those places, does he?? Or Jared.
> 
> Perhaps we have enough to worry about in the US, with the GOP judicial committee being staffed with old white codgers.
> 
> What is the GOP women doing about it??




"those women need to fend for themselves"   ????????      oh gee----
both Lysie and Penny ------shit on the oppressed ----assuming the "oppressed"   are oppressed by oppressors that they support


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 4, 2018)

Every person is responsible for his/her self, but only after they are sustained by the realization of personal power. The world needs a dedicated, focused approach to delivering the truth of what we know about psychology and our inner workings. False doctrines and domination will largely be seen for their falseness and error.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Every person is responsible for his/her self, but only after they are sustained by the realization of personal power. The world needs a dedicated, focused approach to delivering the truth of what we know about psychology and our inner workings. False doctrines and domination will largely be seen for their falseness and error.



oh goody-----everything is coming up roses................


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Every person is responsible for his/her self, but only after they are sustained by the realization of personal power. The world needs a dedicated, focused approach to delivering the truth of what we know about psychology and our inner workings. False doctrines and domination will largely be seen for their falseness and error.
> ...


No one said that things are 'rosie'.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Because those women need to fend for themselves.  Trump seems to have no issues with human rights in those places, does he?? Or Jared.
> ...



the US women were depressed for a long time, and still are so the Muslim women need to stand up and reject the male authority same as the Hasidic females.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 4, 2018)

The "West" need not be embarrassed for everything. What has happened here for women over the last two centuries is to be praised for all but its slowness.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 4, 2018)

White American Men = Bad

Muslim Men that abuse Women = Good

Got it.


----------



## jehanne1431 (Dec 4, 2018)

Clementine said:


> This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> 
> Probably the same reason leftists don't call Muslims out on their other shit, like torturing and murdering gays, raping young boys and treating all women like shit.    Since Obama's reign, it's politically incorrect to say anything negative about Muslims.    They continue their plan to spread and multiply by introducing their sharia law to all countries they enter.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your diatribe about the darkness within Islam.   You are not even making a case for Christianity, but only a case for reason and right judgment.   Natural moral law even.   In other words, most all of us lukewarm patriots or Christians are indicted for our hiding behind the scenes or our indifference.     We in the West give Islam a ton of slack and fake praise mainly because we are afraid  what they will do to us if we irritate them in any way.     So the political rhetoric defending  our accommodations is nauseous.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 4, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> White American Men = Bad
> 
> Muslim Men that abuse Women = Good
> 
> Got it.


Who said muslim men who abuse women are good?


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

jehanne1431 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> ...


How do you propose changing the culture and beliefs of the couple billion Muslims in this world, and why do you feel it is your business?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 4, 2018)

Leftists have devolved to little more than a Pavlovian set of reactions.  They get props from their little peeps if they can harrumph indignantly about a "microaggression" arising from a western white male.  They are assailed as racists if they object to honor killings, arranged marriages or fgm arising from a Muslim.

 They are fundamentalists every bit as incapable of reason as the most entrenched bible thumper on the right.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> How do you propose changing the culture and beliefs of the couple billion Muslims in this world, and why do you feel it is your business?




Great deflection low quality hypocrite.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 4, 2018)

Why?
Because the Feminist Movement is nothing more than another society fracturing / people dividing tool paid for and supported by the same deep Globalists pockets that fund Antifa, BLM, racial riots and any other successful ploy used to keep America divided while they slowly take control.  They are told not to bring up Islam because that's a "sideline" fight they can tackle AFTER they've reduced "evil" America and the "evil white American Christian Male" to ashes.
.
.
.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Stop being used.  Protect yourself from Online STD's (*S*earchEngine *T*ransmitted *D*ata)
TOP REASONS why switching to DuckDuckGo  for your search engine is a great idea.  Spread the word.
Help Spread DuckDuckGo


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > How do you propose changing the culture and beliefs of the couple billion Muslims in this world, and why do you feel it is your business?
> ...


The OP is the one deflecting.  If it is so fucking important to y'all, why don't YOU work on making life equitable for Muslim women?  You're the ones in charge, aren't you?  Are only women smart enough to solve this problem?
Funny, if there is a case involving accusations of rape in this country, you are all over the victim, calling her a liar.  You pull out every case you can find that seems to show women are liars.
And then you bleed for Muslim women?
WHY am I not buying this?


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Why?
> Because the Feminist Movement is nothing more than another society fracturing / people dividing tool paid for and supported by the same deep Globalists pockets that fund Antifa, BLM, racial riots and any other successful ploy used to keep America divided while they slowly take control.  They are told not to bring up Islam because that's a "sideline" fight they can tackle AFTER they've reduced "evil" America and the "evil white American Christian Male" to ashes.
> .
> .
> ...


Bull.  Feminists have been around since Antigone.  Well, since Hera.  And you're not fooling anyone.  Start showing respect for women, give them an equal shot, listen to what they have to say as seriously as you listen to men.  And keep your hands to yourself when dealing with women you are not intimate with.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The OP is the one deflecting.  If it is so fucking important to y'all, why don't YOU work on making life equitable for Muslim women?  You're the ones in charge, aren't you?  Are only women smart enough to solve this problem?
> Funny, if there is a case involving accusations of rape in this country, you are all over the victim, calling her a liar.  You pull out every case you can find that seems to show women are liars.
> And then you bleed for Muslim women?
> WHY am I not buying this?




You are a perfect example of the utter stupidity and hypocrisy highlighted in the op.

Congratulations for showing the truth of it.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is the one deflecting.  If it is so fucking important to y'all, why don't YOU work on making life equitable for Muslim women?  You're the ones in charge, aren't you?  Are only women smart enough to solve this problem?
> ...


What exactly did I say that was stupid or hypocritical?
I'm all agog for the answer.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The OP is the one deflecting.  If it is so fucking important to y'all, why don't YOU work on making life equitable for Muslim women?  You're the ones in charge, aren't you?  Are only women smart enough to solve this problem?
> Funny, if there is a case involving accusations of rape in this country, you are all over the victim, calling her a liar.  You pull out every case you can find that seems to show women are liars.
> And then you bleed for Muslim women?
> WHY am I not buying this?



oops....
Looks like someone missed the point on this one BIG TIME.


OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Why?
> ...



I don't need to fool you.   You obviously are already a fool going by what you just said.

So, obviously, you see ALL men as dogs.....gropers.....oppressors.....?
And ALL women as victims of men?
That's a surprise.    (not)

Sorry to inform ya, but simply being a "woman" doesn't mean you're always right or always entitled.
And you obviously don't realize it (another surprise), but women make up a large segment of bosses these days
and men are  almost as likely to be fired or discriminated against by a woman as the other way around.

You're still in the 50's granny.

.
.
.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Stop being used.  Protect yourself from Online STD's (*S*earchEngine *T*ransmitted *D*ata)
TOP REASONS why switching to DuckDuckGo  for your search engine is a great idea.  Spread the word.
Help Spread DuckDuckGo


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 4, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > This is a ridiculous attempt at deflection. Feminists fight all misconduct and attacks against women. What people who ask the absurd question posed by the OP are saying is "why don't you go away and complain about Muslims and let us sick fuckers alone to get away with anything we want with regard to mistreating women of any and all faiths." No faith should be singled out as being more oppressive. It's a dodge for men of all other faiths to prevent their misbehavior from being noticed and confronted.
> ...



Why this comparative-religion BS? Oppression of women goes on worldwide and among all religions, including among "Christians" here in the U.S. who push and propagandize for male patriarchy and make no secret of it. You have to admit that the patriarchal system is based on the presence or absence of a penis.

This "oh, the Muslims are worse" is a raw attempt at deflection. If Muslim women wish to join marches for women's equality wherever they occur, this is their prerogative. I see that women across the world are on the march.

BTW: the practices you seemingly object to are from primitive tribal areas in places like Pakistan and in Africa. They are not products of Islam per se, but originate in tribal customs. This blend of religion and tribal customs goes on all over, including in the U.S.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is the one deflecting.  If it is so fucking important to y'all, why don't YOU work on making life equitable for Muslim women?  You're the ones in charge, aren't you?  Are only women smart enough to solve this problem?
> ...


You apparently see all men as dogs, gropers, oppressors, because that's not what I or anyone else said.  If the shoe fits, though, wear it.
The whole argument about "Hey, look over there!  Instead of trying to get me to behave myself, look at those guys over there!" is a clear deflection.   In a foreign country, with a different religion and a different culture.  Why would we do that?
I'm not the one stuck in '50's.  Nice try, though.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm all agog.




Yes, you certainly are.

You believe brown skinned women do not deserve the same rights as white skinned women and you rationalize that attitude by showing indifference to their plight because they live elsewhere. You then indulge in a patently dishonest false equivalence by comparing the treatment of women living under the yoke of Islam to a politically motivated attempt to derail a nomination by one women who could remember no details whatsoever of her alleged rape and others who were flat out lying.

Yes, by all means we should ignore female genital mutilation, honor killings, and being worth less than a man in legal terms in favor of one women who made claims she couldn't support and others who quite clearly lied.

I realize you leftists who despise liberalism can come up with some real whoppers by way of stupid comparisons, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Nice try granny.
But YOU IMPLIED IT.

btw....Nice try at deflection AGAIN in this thread.   "You da Queen of deflection".


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all agog.
> ...


What a bunch of garbage.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Where did I imply it?  You're great at accusations but not so good at answering questions.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Where did I imply it?  You're great at accusations but not so good at answering questions.



And you're great at deflection and exposing your deep rooted hatred for men.

Post 26 granny.  Go read it again.  YOU wrote it.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


People blinded by their own delusions are so hard to talk to.
So forget it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 4, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all agog.
> ...





Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes, by all means we should ignore female genital mutilation, honor killings, and being worth less than a man in legal terms in favor of one women who made claims she couldn't support and others who quite clearly lied



But no one has ever recommended that we ignore any of this.

Whose misconduct do you want to deflect attention from here in the U.S.?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> People blinded by their own delusions are so hard to talk to.
> So forget it.



Am I?
Please  point out where you think I'm "blinded by my own delusions"

The OP asked why feminists don't fight for the rights of the most oppressed women around the world.

I gave what I feel to be a very clear and concise answer.

You retaliated by saying some garbage about stop touching women against their will (WTF???  I've NEVER done that...and neither have MOST men)

So you IMPLIED that most men do.   To me, this indicates you are probably a feminist or maybe jealous/angry because no one ever wanted to touch you?


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I imply it?  You're great at accusations but not so good at answering questions.
> ...


There's no hatred in that.  Did it scorch you like holy water?


----------



## Taz (Dec 4, 2018)

Feminist women are mostly rug munchers (lesbians). Maybe that explains it.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Because it makes it far easier than directly answering the question posed in the OP...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> There's no hatred in that.  Did it scorch you like holy water?



What a silly response.
Really?  Oh, the hatred is most definitely there.  Only you see it that way.   But then, that's probably due to being a lefty.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > People blinded by their own delusions are so hard to talk to.
> ...


That's better.  I like answers.  Let's start over.  We have both erred by shadow boxing with phantom enemies.  My replies using the collective "you" were not directed at you personally.  I don't build individual profiles of all the posters here, who said what in previous discussions.  I know the general gist of the arguments and the disrespect some posters here have for women who "complain" about sexual harassment.
I apologize.
If you will shed the idea that I'm some sort of man hater or lesbian, and listen to my words, too, maybe we can have a discussion.  If you want to.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



this thread is not a discussion-----it is a joke.    My impression is that
most of the people here never actually encountered "samples"  of the
issues about which they are suddenly  EXPERT WITNESSES


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Well, let's hope no one here has sampled what some Muslim women need to live with.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Feel free to ask questions and try   not to  OVER ASSUME.    Has a muslim woman ever complained to you about her situation in life or
her religion?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Because those women need to fend for themselves.  Trump seems to have no issues with human rights in those places, does he?? Or Jared.
> 
> Perhaps we have enough to worry about in the US, with the GOP judicial committee being staffed with old white codgers.
> 
> What is the GOP women doing about it??



what are they doing about WHAT?     "THE GOP WOMEN" ???  
"OLD WHAT CODGERS" ????      for that matter------who are
"those women need to find for themselves"???     
and  What are  'democrat women'  doing for whatevah da hell
you are writing about??


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




what do the Hasidic women have to do with this discussion?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Your first statement is not true and you are indulging in a brand of agitprop called turnspeak in your second.

The subject of this thread is why you phony feminists do what you phony feminists are doing in this thread.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


To be perfectly honest, I don't know any Muslim women, Rosie.
I understand where you're coming from, and I certainly didn't buy into the tenor of the OP, but what is more important to me is why we keep getting this same question over and over.  There is something illogical about it, but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 4, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



But feminists don't do anything of the sort that you are suggesting. Again, what misconduct by non-Muslims are your trying to deflect attention from? Who and what are you trying to protect?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Because those women need to fend for themselves.  Trump seems to have no issues with human rights in those places, does he?? Or Jared.
> ...



the old codgers on the GOP Senate Judicial committee had to hire a female prosecutor to ask Ford questions and she got to ask Kavanagh a couple before she was too rough on him and Graham had to speak up to silence her for the rest of the hearing.

PS: are your glasses broke?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You are simply too stupid to be worth my time.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> This is a ridiculous attempt at deflection. Feminists fight all misconduct and attacks against women.



Until it involves Muslims.  Then you're conveniently silent.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




IMHO-----the illogic of it is just as you expressed-----that you do not
know any muslim women or ANYTHING about that which concerns
them


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 4, 2018)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



you continue to babble,  penny dear..      "IT"  in your writing refers to
a specific moment of the investigation into the  Kavanaugh/Ford
farce??    Is there something wrong with having a female lawyer
on the team investigating the  "issue"?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Theirs is the cult of ignorance. Learning anything at all would ruin the perfect void between their ears that allows them to fall in line with the hive mind.

If they knew what they routinely defend, they would have to take responsibility for it.  By remaining so abjectly ignorant, they can make all the stupid comments  they make with the sort of authority only a fundamentalist can make.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2018)

Clementine said:


> This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> 
> Probably the same reason leftists don't call Muslims out on their other shit, like torturing and murdering gays, raping young boys and treating all women like shit.    Since Obama's reign, it's politically incorrect to say anything negative about Muslims.    They continue their plan to spread and multiply by introducing their sharia law to all countries they enter.
> 
> ...


They don't really believe in equality or equal rights, and prove it in Congress, assembled.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


No, that's not it.  But I did address that--it is all foreign to us and who says it is our business?  But since I offered to talk this over without stereotypes, no one has taken me up on the offer.  lol


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 4, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I see that you are unable to answer my question, in addition to making odd and unsubstantiated assumptions about what women who fight for equity believe. Just what are you trying to cover up?

Your comments are typical of the insecure men who cannot honestly discuss issues relating to women. It's sad.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2018)

Free full body massage with happy ending from this left winger, if any women should feel oppressed.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



How typical your diatribe, and how typically sad that Old Lady and Coyote said "thank you", not apparently seeing the difference between whatever "patriarchy" you all cry about in the US and honor killings, stonings, burka wearing and whatnot.

It just makes feminism into an utter joke.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I am not a feminist, just a woman.  It is interesting though, that the OP asked a question and when a woman did answer it was immediately shot down as lies by men who are definitely NOT feminists and had no business trying to answer the question anyway. 
There are many, many women fighting for the safety and the equality of Muslim women.  They are risking their lives, some of them, to educate the girls and help the women who have been abused.  Women in this country and all over the world are trying to stop FGM.   What do you think Michele Obama's tour in Africa was all about?  Women will not be free until they can be educated.  One step at a time.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Why doesn't the plight of Muslim women get more traction in the Media?  Why do they essentially ignore anything negative about the Muslim community.  There treatment of Gays is horrific also, yet not a peep.  Why?


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2018)

Clementine said:


> This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> 
> Probably the same reason leftists don't call Muslims out on their other shit, like torturing and murdering gays, raping young boys and treating all women like shit.    Since Obama's reign, it's politically incorrect to say anything negative about Muslims.    They continue their plan to spread and multiply by introducing their sharia law to all countries they enter.
> 
> ...


Feminists and Liberals think that mooslim women covered themselves in a black sheet voluntarily.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> ...


Even in Congress, assembled?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 5, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



the "thank-you"  girls are CLEARLY not paying attention to the
movers and shakers of the current  "feminist movement".   and their
very self serving and manifestly bigoted and shitty ANTICS


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> ...



What total BS. I live in an area with a sizable Muslim population. I have only seen a handful of people dressed in a "black sheet." Most dress in pants or jeans, sneakers, sweaters, and, sometimes, a hijab. You are totally ignorant. You can't even spell "Muslim" correctly.

Mistreatment of women crosses all lines. You have big chips on your shoulder against both women standing up for equal rights and the Islamic religion.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



I have both lived in proximity to and worked with and socialized with
muslims for about 50 years in the USA.    Muslims dressed in jeans
are just as infatuated with the filth they hear in the mosques and learned
as children as are the freaks in costume.    It was almost 50 years ago that I first heard a very startling example of the filth-----in a mosque, no less.     Nothing like organized prayer sessions for driving the dirt right into the brain of a child.      "crosses all lines"  is a copout.    Various cultures do THEIR THING---more or less------"THEIR THING"  is a real
thing -----HUMANS is not blended soup


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I am a woman too.     I would not credit WOMEN entirely for the
fight to educate women and end  FGM-----actually there are lots of
men involved.     All together there are really not a whole lot of either. 
As to the CURRENT USA feminism thing------it is chock full of
EGO AND BULLSHIT------and BEYOND ME-TOO......... more like
ME ME ME AND ONLY ME and  MY POLITICS


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...


They should make her sit in the hall. Next, she's going to want to chop someone's hand off for taking her pencil.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...


There are no equal rights in Islam, don't say such an ignorant thing before reading sharia law.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 5, 2018)

*Feminist kowtow to the Islamist all of the time.



 *


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 5, 2018)

]


Clementine said:


> This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> 
> In Muslim countries, it's illegal to talk about any religion other than Islam.   It's a crime to do so and now it's a crime in the Muslim-controlled parts of the U.S.
> 
> There are no equal rights in Islam, don't say such an ignorant thing before reading sharia law.



It IS the religion Clementine---not a masquerade and not "cultural"


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

We have a First Amendment here not there.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 5, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Feminist kowtow to the Islamist all of the time.
> View attachment 232879 *



damn you trog,    I WAS EATING


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## irosie91 (Dec 5, 2018)

It embarrasses me that........<blush>  I laughed


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Yes, there is a lot of ego and bullshit floating around, Rosie.  And of course there are good men involved in trying to help women with no voice in other countries.  Good people.  However, the question of this thread was why FEMINISTS are not spending all their energy on changing that culture and religion rather than their own problems in their own backyard.  That was the question.  So that was my response.
We all have the tendency to spout our own politics, though.  I don't see what your point is there.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




"WE ALL....."      did anyone mention  "ALL THEIR ENERGY"?    ---good of you to say  "THEIR OWN PROBLEMS"   <<<<   it is a start. 
We have a whole host of social and political "leaders"  ----worshipped
by many and even elected whose focus is their own very neurotic
behinds  (the word 'behind'  is a euphemism for 'stinking ass')


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 5, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Well, at least they answered the question posed in the o.p.  As we can see, it is a combination of stupidity and dishonesty with a corresponding lack of moral clarity.

Good grief, as the Muslim population in Europe increases, so does violent rape, including that of children. Despite this, the useful idiots don't miss a beat in their pre programmed crap.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You know, old lady, hating men does not make you a feminist any more than your opposing free speech and support for systems of racial privilege makes you a liberal.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 5, 2018)

It seems like everyone is assuming the claim that American women, who fight for women's rights (what I consider feminists) don't care or do anything about women's rights around the world is accurate.  Though the OP specifically targeted Muslim women (as if non-Muslim women couldn't possibly be as oppressed) - I'll assume that the OP is really concerned about the status of all women around the world, not just Muslim women.

So ARE feminists ignoring the plight of women outside their country?  I'm going to say yes and no.  For one thing, most women are first and formost concerned about their own communities and nations, that's natural - put your own house in order first...and, probably more important - no country likes a bunch of outsiders telling them what to do - change comes from within, with the help of others when asked for.  Secondly - among feminists there are the Screamers and the Doers.  One makes a lot of noise.  The other makes change.

So are the Doers ignoring women's issues in some of these problematic countries and cultures?

IMO - there are many issues facing women around the world, far more serious than wearing a hijab (that's more of a "Screamer" thing where the other side screams about women in western countries choosing to wear a hijab claiming she is oppresssed while ignoring very real oppression elsewhere).

Top issues facing women?
Forced and underage marriages and child bearing
Education (lack of, inability to get, being killed for attempting to get it)
Sexual trafficking of vulnerable women.
Violence on women and lack of legal recourse or protection.

The first two are most important - they are the single most determiner of whether a women is able to escape poverty or cultural oppression.  An education makes her a value added commodity, rather than a daughter to sell in marriage.  Under age marriages in most cases curtail a woman's education and tie her to a life of domestic drudgery.  We won't even talk about the toll child bearing has on a young girls body.

Are feminists ignoring it? Well...you might hate Hillary Clinton, but she has steadily and strongly advocated for women's rights around the world, for many years.  I would call her a feminist.

Clinton on women's rights, Middle East peace

And for those that think this only happens in "shithole" countries...no...it does not.  Here is a woman (a feminist) trying to put an end to it here: Raped and wed by 11, woman fights to end child marriage - CNN

Frankly...I do wish more American feminists would make more noise about things like this, but it doesn't seem to be as newsworth as "me too".


Here we have a group of women, including American women (and given they are advocating for women's rights, I'd call them feminists) - working to improve education for girls around the world: 15 women leading the way for girls’ education.

Sure it's not as visible as say the right to drive in Saudi Arabia, but it is foundational change in some of the most oppressive parts of the world for women.

So...I would not say feminists don't fight for some of the most oppressed women in the world...they do, by fighting for the sorts of changes that make long term differences, by giving women the tools they need to advocate for further change (education, independence).  They just aren't noisy about it and nobody wears pink pussy hats.


----------



## sparky (Dec 5, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> What's wrong with old white men?



they're really wrinkled?



bodecea said:


> Who said muslim men who abuse women are *good*?



pregnant women>>>




and children>>>







Dogmaphobe said:


> They are fundamentalists every bit as incapable of reason as the most entrenched bible thumper on the right.



extreemism IS ignorance



OldLady said:


> The OP is the one deflecting. If it is so fucking important to y'all, why don't YOU work on making life equitable for Muslim women? You're the ones in charge, aren't you? Are only women smart enough to solve this problem?



Doesn't 20 million slaves wordlwide render the gender a non bender?

2018 Global Slavery Index

~S~


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 5, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> This is a ridiculous attempt at deflection. Feminists fight all misconduct and attacks against women. What people who ask the absurd question posed by the OP are saying is "why don't you go away and complain about Muslims and let us sick fuckers alone to get away with anything we want with regard to mistreating women of any and all faiths." No faith should be singled out as being more oppressive. It's a dodge for men of all other faiths to prevent their misbehavior from being noticed and confronted.


Incorrect. They don’t fight misconduct and attacks against conservative women or any women they just don’t like. In those cases they join in.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 6, 2018)

Coyote said:


> It seems like everyone is assuming the claim that American women, who fight for women's rights (what I consider feminists) don't care or do anything about women's rights around the world is accurate.  Though the OP specifically targeted Muslim women (as if non-Muslim women couldn't possibly be as oppressed) - I'll assume that the OP is really concerned about the status of all women around the world, not just Muslim women.
> 
> So ARE feminists ignoring the plight of women outside their country?  I'm going to say yes and no.  For one thing, most women are first and formost concerned about their own communities and nations, that's natural - put your own house in order first...and, probably more important - no country likes a bunch of outsiders telling them what to do - change comes from within, with the help of others when asked for.  Secondly - among feminists there are the Screamers and the Doers.  One makes a lot of noise.  The other makes change.
> 
> ...



Third wave "feminists" would rather cry about "Baby It's Cold Outside" and some boss who looked at them wrong twenty years ago than deal with real problems women have anywhere in the world. Real problems:

Human trafficking

How many women are treated in Islam

But the women in third wave "feminism" are children, so they can't even talk about real problems to be honest. They talk about the boo-boos on their finger. Make your own comparison there.


----------



## Taz (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm not sure that there are too many women feminists, outside the hard core lesbian crowd of course. When was the last time you saw a woman opening a door for a man? Never?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 6, 2018)

Taz said:


> I'm not sure that there are too many women feminists, outside the hard core lesbian crowd of course. When was the last time you saw a woman opening a door for a man? Never?



I do it sometimes for disabled men  ------SHEEEEESH  -----opening the door for a man-----be careful----some men feel a little awkward or
insulted about it.     The CUSTOM in the USA is for men to do the opening. -----makes them feel MACHO


----------



## Taz (Dec 6, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure that there are too many women feminists, outside the hard core lesbian crowd of course. When was the last time you saw a woman opening a door for a man? Never?
> ...


Disabled people don't count, that's not being a feminist, that's just acting like a normal human being.

So you don't open the door for men = not a feminist. But we knew that already rosie.


----------



## Dan Bollinger (Dec 6, 2018)

I think the reason feminists aren't more vocal about FGM is because it is woman-on-woman violence. It flies in the face of their patriarchal paradigm where men are always the perpetrator and women are always the victim. Just look at the Detroit FGM case. A female doctor assisted by a female nurse cut numerous girls all held down by their mothers. But not a peep from feminists on this case. Ironically, we heard more from MGM activists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 6, 2018)

Taz said:


> I'm not sure that there are too many women feminists, outside the hard core lesbian crowd of course. When was the last time you saw a woman opening a door for a man? Never?




I have women opening the door for me all the time.  They don't do it because they are one of these mythical feminists of yours but because they are polite.  I open the door for everybody, myself, whether male or female.

I'm not threatened by feminism at all and support true feminism, which is simply one of the egalitarian sub sets of humanism. The problem, here, is one of perception where braying idiots like those in this thread have come to define the term instead of the real ones like Sue.

As far as the subject matter, one of the most prominent feminists to arise from the Muslim world is Ayaan Hirsi Ali. Not a single leftist on this board has offered support for her, and many have said some really nasty things about her. Again, these low quality individuals are not motivated one little bit by principles and are merely indulging in the most simplistic manner of identity politics.

That ISN'T what feminism is all about. If anybody here wants a good read from an actual feminist approaching the double standards now hardwired into the left, I would recommend Susan Moller Olsen.  She gets it even if the fake feminists on this board don't.


----------



## Taz (Dec 6, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure that there are too many women feminists, outside the hard core lesbian crowd of course. When was the last time you saw a woman opening a door for a man? Never?
> ...


Women just want to get paid the same as men for the same job, which is cool. But all that other stuff like taking their coat, opening a door, pouring their wine, paying the restaurant tab, ... they all still want that to continue. That's what feminism is today.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

nobody is claiming women Having to cover up is any form of freedom or equality.


----------



## Taz (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> nobody is claiming women Having to cover up is any form of freedom or equality.


You’re not?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > nobody is claiming women Having to cover up is any form of freedom or equality.
> ...


StarShip Troopers would never have a problem with something as "silly" as that. 

Why should the Militia of the United States.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 6, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like everyone is assuming the claim that American women, who fight for women's rights (what I consider feminists) don't care or do anything about women's rights around the world is accurate.  Though the OP specifically targeted Muslim women (as if non-Muslim women couldn't possibly be as oppressed) - I'll assume that the OP is really concerned about the status of all women around the world, not just Muslim women.
> ...


How about the way women are treated in Hindu countries?  Or Christian countries on Africa?  Or Buddhist countries in Asia? Dont they deserve your concern? Human trafficking, violence against women, rape, forced marriages and child marriages are rife in those areas.  Seems to your very limited concern parallels that of the feminists you criticize.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

in the US is it about Capitalism.  Capital is usually a requirement.  

The right wing refuses to solve for a simple poverty of capital in a market friendly manner simply and Only because, the Poor may benefit.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 6, 2018)

Real Feminism is still alive and well around the world 

23 Inspiring Women Fighting For Women


----------



## MindWars (Dec 6, 2018)

So the American feminist can make the rest of the world just as Oppressed.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 6, 2018)

MindWars said:


> So the American feminist can make the rest of the world just as Oppressed.


That is just nuts.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 7, 2018)

...feminists need to start clamoring for equality and equal rights.

what ever shall we do, should women start insisting they really the supply side specialists, and do we want to, "argue about it".


----------



## Clementine (Dec 7, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...




A large percent of Muslim women are forced to cover themselves and they do face consequences.   I saw a women dressed in black from head to toe and it was 95 degrees outside.   The husband was in shorts and a t-shirt.    I felt bad for the women and cannot imagine anyone voluntarily suffering in the heat that way.   

Many do not allow women to have rights.    There are some seriously oppressed Muslim women, but people like you only point to the few who don't seem to be and ignore all the others.     You must be proud to dismiss all the suffering of women and children.   Political correctness hurts people.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > So the American feminist can make the rest of the world just as Oppressed.
> ...



The old bimbo who said this has made millions off of his madness. It's scary.
He's never been a champion of civil rights.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2018)

Clementine said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You must be proud to ignore women’s issue and suffering around the world, when you only poke your head up at the mention of “Muslim”.  I have started and participated in many threads on child marriage, women’s education, rape and violence on women.  Where were you?  Oh wait...thread title did not specify Muslim.  Yet, the Islamic world is part of the greater world that abuses, restricts and oppresses women’s rights, and lives.  It is happening right in our back yard with women fleeing domestic violence from countries where governments do nothing to protect them and they have no more protections than Women in some of the Muslim countries.  But they aren’t worthy  of your concern I guess since they are Latin American.  Meanwhile along with Muslim women Hindu women are victims of disfiguring acid attacks, “honor killings”, routine rape of low caste women by high caste men who view it as their right, and of course they are then “ruined” for marriage.  The abuse of women is a worldwide problem and you could not care less unless it is associated with Islam.  Where is your support for those actively seeking change and risking their lives to do so, in Iraq, Saudi Arabia, India, Nepal, Malawi?


----------



## OldLady (Dec 8, 2018)

MindWars said:


> So the American feminist can make the rest of the world just as Oppressed.


Great joke meme.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



Burka’s are not actually that common, and are used in only a few cultures.  Most common is headscarf and long sleeves and pants but it all depends on where they are. 

And Muslim women around the world are pushing for change, feminists in developed countries should be supporting them, but change must come from within to endure imo, because it is deeply cultural.   For example....

Over 90% Muslim women in India want ban on triple talaq, hate second wife

This is more significant than how they dress.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't about religion.    It's about an oppressive form of government masquerading as religion.
> ...



Some do.  Different cultures and rehave differing rules regarding modest dress for women.  Orthodox Jews are similar to many Muslim women in that regard, cover arms, legs, hair.  Is it all unwilling?  We wouldn’t tolerate it, but yet women here can’t go around shirtless...and if we could I still would not.

Burka’s are excessive and dangerous for women who’ visability is drastically limited.  But it isn’t always involuntary.


----------

